# Iphone Safari Keeps Crashing



## steinba (Oct 5, 2007)

Every-time I use my Safari either with Edge or Wifion my iphone, it eventually 'blacks out' and returns me to the home page. Any body else have this problem?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Mine's been ok so far, but I haven't browsed while listening to music... is that what you're doing? If that's the case, it's a common problem.


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes, on 1.0.2, the browsing while listening to iPod causes crashes, for some reason.

As of 1.1.1, crashes still happen occasionally, and I fine it's with poorly coded, poorly optimized pages. Mobile Safari has execution limits on scripts which are much shorter than with full sized browsers.


----------



## Cuzz323 (May 3, 2007)

Safari in general is just slow and always crashing , i only use it because all of my bookmarks are there and using it is much easier than fire-fox for me , but it gets 

crazy slow and freezes on launch sometimes, i feel like kicking my screen sometimes , then when i launch firefox their browser is super faster , i really don't understand how apple can't make their browser run better than firefox


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

psst.... we're talkin about the mobile Safari on the iPhone...


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

Mobile Safari crashes almost every time for me, I don't knwo what it is but it's freakin' annoying.

I hear 1.1.1 fixes this somewhat but there isn't an upgrade option for iPhone SimFree yet that I know of.


----------



## Chucky16 (Oct 24, 2007)

This is all caused by a memory leak in the iphone. Everyone has it. To correct this issue, you have to restart your iphone.... It regenerates the memory allowing you to use things like safari, even the ipod when they "crash" . Restart when this happens, and it will work fine.


----------

